# WTG fishing monday from boat



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

If anyone happens to be going out monday 10/1 I'd be more than interested in going if you need an extra. I have money. I also have all my own gear for whatever kind of fishing your into from croaker to amberjack. I'll just make it clear, you won't have to baby sit me  I can take care of myself, pretty much just looking for a boat to take me out and some company is always nice!! Thanks!


----------

